# Sticky  App Skyscrapercity per iPhone e Android!



## Super Tim

Dal 24 marzo è possibile scaricare gratuitamente sul vostro iPhone/iPad/iPodTouch o sul vostro terminale Android la nuova app di Skyscrapercity!
Grazie ad essa potrete esplorare il forum, leggere i messaggi, rispondere e restare sempre in contatto con la più grande community dedicata a grattacieli, architettura, sviluppo urbano, trasporti metropolitani, spazi pubblici, turismo e qualsiasi altra cosa che rende le nostre città migliori!

Cosa aspettate? Scaricate gratuitamente l'app dedicata al vostro dispositivo mobile e portate SSC sempre con voi!
E mi raccomando: una volta scaricata l'app, votatela!



Per iPhone/iPad/iPodTouch: scarica gratis l'app dall'App Store di iTunes.
Richiede iOS 3.0 o superiore.











Per Android: scarica gratis l'app da Android Market.
Richiede Android 1.5 o superiore.


----------

